
Lisp, L stands for Leverage - codr4life
http://vicsydev.blogspot.com/2017/01/in-lisp-l-stands-for-leverage.html
======
abrax3141
"Lisp was created to make it possible to solve ... problems so complex that
holding back any power from users would have rendered the result useless. The
designers of Lisp went all in to provide the best tool set they could imagine
for solving the most complex problems they could imagine, and mostly managed
to leave egos on the shelf while doing so. The reason it isn't changing much
is because it's a masters tool set, forged from an ocean of experience; the
types of software people build in Lisp change at least as fast as the rest of
the world."

I'm a very long time and continuing lisper, but every assertion above seems to
me either false, so grossly overstated as to be effectively false, or true of
many other languages, and therefore not interesting qua lisp.

~~~
kazinator
The statement is false in the sense that the designers actually realized that
the problem space is vast, and impossible to target all of it with dedicated
tool sets. So they provided not a tool set but a tool making factory. And not
even the final tool-making factory: rather one which teaches something more
important: a very good general pattern for designing tool-making factories.

